# For those people who have disassembled an EK43



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

This just dropped out of the chute.... any ideas where I should be re-attaching it? Can't find any mention of it on diagrams


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Goes inside the chute's throat with the clip on the inside. Not sure what it's supposed to do - suspect it's some sort of anti-static thingamy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

May be wrong but I hazily recall that the other end to the clip end has a right angle bit where it sits over the top of the chute flange. If I'm right, yours has sheared off. Won't affect grinder's performance.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's the anti static device but that's broken, it's not essential.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

At least it's not serious

I doubt you'd have the same issue with a mazzer, they are bulletproof


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Not sure whether to get miffed about this or not. Grinder is barely 6 months old, but as said before it's nit an essential part, and it has most definitely sheared. Hm.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Surely Mahlkonig will see you right?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are not expensive to replace , couple of quid from memory . Hasbean should have stock


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

Not sure what's the part# but here you see it...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats an old diagram .

Its actually part number 301106 ''Contact strip'' you need


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It does next to bugger all in my opinion.


----------

